# Koa



## CWS (Oct 26, 2017)

Went to visit a friend last week and he wanted to give some Koa he wasn't going to use. I said if he would buy lunch I would take it. Was a good day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2017)

nice


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2017)

CWS said:


> View attachment 136159 Went to visit a friend last week and he wanted to give some Koa he wasn't going to use. I said if he would buy lunch I would take it. Was a good day.



You went and had lunch with the Stoopid Islander??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2017)

Tony said:


> You went and had lunch with the Stoopid Islander??


be nice to @Don Ratcliff he prefers Dork.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 26, 2017)

Tony said:


> You went and had lunch with the Stoopid Islander??


 Nope! You are an ass...



Mike1950 said:


> be nice to @Don Ratcliff he prefers Dork.


 Grrrr...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 26, 2017)

CWS said:


> View attachment 136159 Went to visit a friend last week and he wanted to give some Koa he wasn't going to use. I said if he would buy lunch I would take it. Was a good day.


I know it was not me but I would have enjoyed having lunch with you Curt. Please pay not attention to the infirmed or the vertically challenged peanut gallery...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I know it was not me but I would have enjoyed having lunch with you Curt. Please pay not attention to the infirmed or the vertically challenged peanut gallery...



I resemble that remark!!!!!

(At least one of them anyways!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I know it was not me but I would have enjoyed having lunch with you Curt. Please pay not attention to the infirmed or the vertically challenged peanut gallery...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 136167


Thank you @Kenbo for reminding me to use perspective on things to really show the scale...

You're not that scary anymore

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Oct 26, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I know it was not me but I would have enjoyed having lunch with you Curt. Please pay not attention to the infirmed or the vertically challenged peanut gallery...


Next time you move to the mainland I may be able make that happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you @Kenbo for reminding me to use perspective on things to really show the scale...
> 
> You're not that scary anymore
> 
> View attachment 136168

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 26, 2017)

CWS said:


> Next time you move to the mainland I may be able make that happen.


Maya is in Phoenix right now and she is freezing so we wont make any plans to move to the mainland until next summer probably...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 26, 2017)

On the bright side, next summer I will just need to go to Minnesota to get my wood back. I am confident it will still be blocking a certain someone's garage...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maya is in Phoenix right now and she is freezing so we wont make any plans to move to the mainland until next summer probably...


Freezing in Phoenix????? Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 26, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Freezing in Phoenix????? Chuck


It is a dry cold I guess...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Are you on drugs??? 

Freezing in Phoenix?

Moved from Paradise, to Kansas City, back to Paradise, talking about moving back to the mainland.
She's freezing in Phoenix and you were going to live in Kansas City. Dude!!! 

That Mauee Woweee used to be some good bat guana way back in the day, but it appears they may have surpassed that, or possibly you have an opioid problem!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Are you on drugs???
> 
> Freezing in Phoenix?
> 
> ...


He just came back to K.C. for the winter.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, it's a charmed life...


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> On the bright side, next summer I will just need to go to Minnesota to get my wood back. I am confident it will still be blocking a certain someone's garage...



I'm thinking about chucking the whole woodturning thing and burning it all down.... It was all dry and should burn hot right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 28, 2017)

Bon fire


----------

